
How to Create Wealth - blueintegral
https://www.hscott.net/how-to-create-wealth/
======
aussiegreenie
Most "wealth" is just government regulations. Property is the prime example.

Imagine you own an empty block of land. If it is zoned that no building is
allowed, it is almost worthless. But if you are allowed to build a house it
worth much more. The only difference is government regulations.

If you are allowed to multiple homes or an apartment block then you land is
worth much more.

Tk : DR - Over 80% of real estate value creation is changes in land use.

~~~
Excel_Wizard
Does this viewpoint help explain anything in a useful way? I do not understand
why you would think of wealth this way.

------
nesky
"Money is just the medium through which wealth can move and be traded. To
create more money, the government just fires up the ‘ol proverbial HP LaserJet
All-In-One OfficeJet 8620 and suddenly there’s more money."

This is great

------
zupreme
Superb article. That is all.

